

How to run a java project from the command line - geoscripting
http://ssscripting.wordpress.com/2009/06/02/how-to-run-a-java-project-written-in-eclipse-from-the-command-line/

======
jm4
I'm sorry, but this is very basic information and probably not suitable for
the audience here. Running 'java -h' explains as much.

------
geoscripting
Most of the coders are used to work solely with an IDE, without ever knowing
how things work in the background. I know this is something basic for people
that know how an IDE works, but most of them don't.

